# New modem TP Link TD-8951ND gives unstable connection



## BhargavJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I just bought this from Flipkart:

TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

I have another modem, a D-Link one, and when I use that I face no problem, but as soon as I connect the TP-Link one, the connection becomes unstable. When I ping yahoo, I got four or five successful replies and then one request timed out. The connection is really slow, whether I connect it by cable to the desktop or wirelessly to the laptop. In the reviews section on the Flipkart site, I saw that the VCP/VCI should be set to 0/35 for BSNL; I did that but no change.

I've tried successively fitting the D-Link and the TP-Link one and each time the D-Link one gives a stable connection but the TP-Link one always gives an unstable connection. So I need to know whether something is wrong with the modem before I call Flipkart back.

EDIT:

I changed the settings and set it to GLite and now it seems to be working.


----------

